# I Shot An Assassin



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, probably a pretty obvious title given that's it's in the Macro section.
Anyway--my son's girlfriend found this assassin bug on a corn plant in the garden, working on its dinner, a fine, fat ladybug.  So, naturally, they called me out to shoot it.

ISO 320, f/32, 1/200 with flash:





ISO 320, f/29, 1/200 with flash:


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 3, 2012)

Very interesting pictres...I would like to see the first one without the legs chopped off, though.  Great pictures..thanks


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 3, 2012)

That's pretty cool.  When I first read the title, it read "I shot an asian"  I was like "um...how's that a macro?"  lol.  Silly me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Really nice!  So does your family think you are NUTS?  lol!


----------



## BFiggy (Jun 3, 2012)

What a crazy looking bug. Nice shot!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome pic!  Those assassin bugs are great


----------



## sm4him (Jun 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Really nice!  So does your family think you are NUTS?  lol!



Thanks, Charlie! I am having so much fun with this lens, it's disturbing!!

My family didn't really NEED any additional ammunition to decide that I'm unbalanced, but yeah, my sister in particular is just totally creeped out by my fascination with insect macros!  She is the other photographer in the family (she has more talent than me, although I probably catch on to the technical stuff easier)--she says she's glad I also like to do floral macros!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 4, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Very interesting pictres...I would like to see the first one without the legs chopped off, though.  Great pictures..thanks



Both of these are the original, uncropped photos--I realized I cut off some of the leg and some of the antennae on the first one, but I wanted to get in as close as possible. I've actually thought about cropping it so that it's mostly just the body of the assassin bug and the ladybug, but I haven't had time to work with it. I've also got some others, like the second one, where the entire bug, legs and all, are in the photo, so I wanted some that were more close up and personal.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do miss that lens sometimes! It is really a great lens for the money! But you have really picked up MACRO fast..  you are doing very well!


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the macro you've been posting.... Which lens are you referring to? Just so I can throw it on the wish list


----------



## sm4him (Jun 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I do miss that lens sometimes! It is really a great lens for the money! But you have really picked up MACRO fast..  you are doing very well!



Thanks, Charlie! That means a great deal, coming from you...especially since I wouldn't have picked it up that well, without your help!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 4, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> I love the macro you've been posting.... Which lens are you referring to? Just so I can throw it on the wish list



Thanks, tmjjk--the lens is the Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro (for Nikon; I assume there's a Canon version).  It is, by far, the best money I've spent on photography equipment since purchasing my D5100. Well, it and my Yongnuo flash. 

And if you like my macro--it is proof that it pays to LISTEN to the advice of others on this forum! I've always been told I had an "eye" for photography, and others (non-photographers, friends, and family) have always praised my work. But my photography has, I think, improved by leaps and bounds since I found this forum. It didn't really take long to figure out who to really listen to, and it has really made a difference!


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 4, 2012)

I am afraid to even ask this without sounding like a complete doof.... but .... I have a 50mm 1.8 and 55-200 f4-5.6..... can these take macro images?  What makes a lens a macro?  Thank you and sorry lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

A lens that will do at least true 1:1 (lifesize) imaging is considered a macro lens. Other lenses may be marked as Macro (many zooms for instance), but most will only do 1:2 or 1:3 macro... they just have a close focusing capability to allow even that. 

Your 50mm could do decent macro with a reverse adapter... where the lens would mount backwards on the body, but that precludes metering on many bodies and no aperture control either... depending on the lens.


----------

